# Sous vide Kohlrabi, barbecue flavors



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Hey everyone,

I'm developing my Spring menu right now (Spring comes late where I live, lol) that will be going live at the end of April. I'm thinking of doing a nice molasses brined pork chop, served with a 3 bean ragout (fava, flageolet and edamame), kohlrabi (puree and sous vide), a cherry/molasses/mustard glaze (I'll probably have to start with frozen cherries then transition to fresh when they come available), and a light jus probably made with Sherry or Madiera. I might rub the chop with some fennel and coriander before I sear to finish as well. 

I was thinking about trying to incorporate some light style BBQ sauce flavors into the kohlrabi (I will cryovac with marinade then poach sous vide) and I'm seeking ideas on what type of marinade I should use for the veg. Should I just make a pretty straightforward BBQ sauce and maybe just thin it out a bit to help it soak in? I was thinking something with coffee too...maybe like a coffee/BBQ sauce? The idea is that it picks up both the color and the flavor. 

Any ideas? 

You guys/gals doing anything cool for Spring menus?


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Just wanted to say you guys are no fun....


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'm not a pro. I'd just give it a BBQt rub, cook it with butter in the pouch. No marinade.

I use a powdered smoke product from spicesetc.com for the smoke flavor.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Using a rub is an interesting idea. I'm concerned that it would just fall off or fail to stick to the vegetable but its an idea worth exploring. Thanks!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

In sous vide it should hold well enough with the butter to help transmit flavors and color I think.


----------



## williamrap (Jun 28, 2017)

I have no idea of it.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

williamrap said:


> I have no idea of it.


OK great! Thanks!

Lol. I appreciate you letting me know you have no ideas. I figured it out anyways...it all worked out. Thanks anyways.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

So what did you end up doing


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes, I'm curious too what you went with. I know it's late in the game to solicit opinions (especially since the menu rollout happened months ago) but my initial thought was that you already have a lot of flavor in those components with a very nice subtle BBQ direction from the chop. Just add aromatics to the bag(maybe more fennel to echo) and let the kohlrabi shine in its own


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I ended up doing a marinade with a bbq syrup/gastrique kind of thing to infuse some flavor and color into the kohlrabi. It worked pretty good. Don't think I have any pics unfortunately.


----------



## Chrisopotamus (Jul 12, 2017)

And what did you do with the vegetables? Add the same bbq syrup/gastrique?


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Chrisopotamus said:


> And what did you do with the vegetables? Add the same bbq syrup/gastrique?


Kohlrabi is a vegetable, I don't understand...?


----------



## Chrisopotamus (Jul 12, 2017)

someday said:


> Kohlrabi is a vegetable, I don't understand...?


I learned about a new vegetable today. Thank you!


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Chrisopotamus said:


> I learned about a new vegetable today. Thank you!


Ah hah...well that explains my confusion. Delicious vegetable and very versatile, can be cooked, roasted, served raw...it makes a good gratin w/ potatoes. Half potatoes half kohlrabi...good stuff.

Kind of like a sweet turnip.


----------

